# A Few Of Invicta



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Taken using canon 30d and a 50mm at f/4. I thought as it was an unwanted gift, i'd get some product photography done. Basically the technique here is getting a black bit of card that I had laying around from previous shoots, and bouncing a 100w bulb off a reflector which I got free from a photography magazine. The background blurs out at F4, so you have a nice smooth black. Shines etc on the watch face weren't a problem as it's got a lovely anti glare feature


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Nice, but a little reflection on the crystal in your first pic, detracts from the the quality watch







.

You could also try the focus thingy in your second pic
















:rltb:

Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Nice, but a little reflection on the crystal in your first pic, detracts from the the quality watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

oooooh, pretty....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> oooooh, pretty....










:lol:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Simon - nice watch & having struggled a bit myself taking watch pics some good tips to try ... Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Simon, in the first shot you need to extend the black that the watch is on out infront of the watch, and maybe curve it up slightly towards the camera, that should fill in the crystal.

This will then make the bezel dark, so you'll need to bring in 2 white reflectors from both sides, at right angles to the watch to fill in the bezel area again, they'll need to be kept level with the watch to avoid being "seen" in the crystal.

You could also wear dark clothes.

You may also find a small thin piece of black card on camera right will add a little depth to the pusher and crown, also IMHO a 50mm lens is a little short for watch pics I prefer at least a 100mm.

Just my 2p


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

hippo said:


> Hi Simon, in the first shot you need to extend the black that the watch is on out infront of the watch, and maybe curve it up slightly towards the camera, that should fill in the crystal.
> 
> This will then make the bezel dark, so you'll need to bring in 2 white reflectors from both sides, at right angles to the watch to fill in the bezel area again, they'll need to be kept level with the watch to avoid being "seen" in the crystal.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a plan.. cheers


----------

